# Morimoto M LEDs?



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Has anyone seen these done? To a Cruze? I would like to do a retrofit with either these or the FXR Stage III HID's. I like the performance of the LED, so I want to see if anyone has done this to a Cruze headlight yet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have no clue what they look like or what they are really. Can you post an example link for us slow folk?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I have no clue what they look like or what they are really. Can you post an example link for us slow folk?


Heres a youtube video that compares them with the HID's. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--XRgaqTElw


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you asked Lightwekz yet?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I asked Lightwerkz myself and they quoted me $900.00 labor and $300.00 parts plus my headlights. Not worth it at all for me.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately the MLED is a very overpriced projector. And although the hotspot is pretty intense it majorly lacks width and there is way too much foreground. 

I'm stalled on my retrofit right now using Koito biled projectors. I've been testing other LED projectors before I commit to the Koito.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The fan will fail within the first year. And then your led will burn out.

And then you have to replace the led. Haha just kidding, buy a whole new projector.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

evolution autowerks just sent my G5EX retro'd lights...have you seen the output on those things?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Maybe I'll just stick with HID's for now. :uhh: Going to do the retrofit when I get my income tax back.


----------



## Big M (Nov 25, 2017)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Maybe I'll just stick with HID's for now. :uhh: Going to do the retrofit when I get my income tax back.


Many very knowledgable people helping out. LEDs will come of age soon but decided to stick 35W HID in mine. they will get here next week so I will try to let you guys know how they work out before Christmas. good luck


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I am researching these too. I LOVE the idea of LED rather than a HID because of heat, longevity, startup, power and size. Downside, based on YT video, is width and overall brightness. Although when he did the drive by with LED he was sounded shocked on how they werent blinding.


----------

